# F-86 AF & ANG Pix



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)

From my collection, I collected images from our photo labs that were public relations images of various units in the guard while serving in Washington and Iowa ANGs after my USAF service. I also have posted in another part of this forum pre-war images of 20's-30's-40's photos.

Nebraska ANG





Texas ANG




Washington ANG




Iowa ANG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree too. You have a great collection of good, sharp photos.
I wish I hadn't lost my B&W negs and prints from the early to late 1960s (smoke damaged beyond recovery in a fire) - there was some interesting stuff from the USA and Europe at air shows and civil airports.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2018)

Those are great shots! The man has a better photo collection than NMUSAF!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 30, 2018)

I think the AF Museum just has scanned some of what I have, public release photos, but I have some from the units at work also. Like the two images I made from the one neg, it helped that I was working next to photo labs in the service with these release negs and other images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)




----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2018)

Great photos


----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 27, 2018)

From my personal collection, reprinted while in the ANG




close-up of the above image, note the F-84s in the background


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------

